# Green Island Hog Hunt 15Jan2007



## Hawkeye82 (Jan 17, 2007)

3 of my buddys and I  got invited to go hunt this private island just off of the Landings in Savannah. It was about a 10 minute boat ride out to the island. Once there we were seeing pigs within minutes. We all piled in the back of a pickup truck and were put in stands on the west side of the island about 500M apart. As soon as I got in the stand there was probably 20 pigs underneath me. The owner wanted us to shoot 3 a peice in the 60-80 lbs range. Within about an hour I had shot my 3. I have never seen so many pigs in m life. Between the 4 of us we had 12 pigs.


----------



## gahoghntr (Jan 17, 2007)

good day hunting, is that the island that jc lewis or scott lewis own


----------



## pnome (Jan 17, 2007)

well dang!  Shoulda' gone hunting with you guys.  Nice haul!


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Jan 17, 2007)

That would be the one. Scott is one of the nicest guys that I have ever met.


----------



## gahoghntr (Jan 17, 2007)

we gave him some blue hogs a few years back to put on the island.


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Jan 17, 2007)

Those blue hogs are awesome! I saw a bunch of them. We were just doing a meat hunt so he didnt want us to shoot those but I got some great pics.


----------



## Echo (Jan 17, 2007)

Ya'll put a hurting on 'em!Congrats on a great hunt!Let's see some pics of those blue hogs....


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Jan 17, 2007)

Ill put some pics on Friday. I gave my buddy my videos and stills to make a movie. Im gonna be out at Stewart all day tomorrow training, but Friday when I get home ill post some pics.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow Tom that's awesome,and with archery equipment too!Is that Jason on the far left?Who are your other friends?Congrats!Sounds like fun!


----------



## dapper dan (Jan 19, 2007)

When I was stationed in Tybee Island, we used to drive by Green Island all the time. It was absolute torture to see the monster hogs out in the marsh. It was always funny to see a bunch of Coasties standing on the seats of the old whaler with bino's just lookin at the untouchable pigs. Just how big were some of them on the Island. I remember seeing them with backs taller than the marsh grass.   Congrats on the good shootin.


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Jan 19, 2007)

PLP, Thats Jason on the far left. The guy with the beard is one of my buddies Tim, and the other is my buddy Kyle. We all work together on hunter. 

Dapper Dan, the guy that owns the island said that they probably top out at 225. There were some monsters out in the marsh when we were driving out to our stands.


----------



## capt stan (Jan 19, 2007)

Looks like a great time and some good eating!
Hope you don't mind but I took the liberty of lighting up your pic a bit.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jan 20, 2007)

whack em and stack em!!!!!!!!!!!! looks like a GREAT HUNT!!!!!!!


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 20, 2007)

I heard an intresting story about Some coasti fly boys.Seems they got tired of looking at the hogs from the air so on their day off they took a boat into the marsh and poped a hog. In the process of dressing it the Manager showed up and drew down on them. The story goes(skidaway ranger), they informed him he was pointing a gun at federais and they were in state marsh. They kept the hog.
Now In thinking in the same light...I did some inquiring about the state land part as I take hogs the marshes all the time. The highest DNR official for the area made allusions to that masrh being Lewis's under Kings' Grant in which a owner w/ such a title owns the land to the low water line of the bounding water.
He NEVER said it was...can could not under pointed questioning,but the grapevine runs far and wide  here and it wasn't long before the questions were aimed at me.
If you raise corn fed hogs and they leave the bounds of your property onto state land they are subject to be shot by legal means. My only interest.
cw


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Jan 20, 2007)

what?


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 20, 2007)

I had to read it half a dozen times,but I guess there was some complaining about someone shooting hogs on public land that someone had been feeding on private land.And a dispute of what is private and public land in a marsh.


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 21, 2007)

Sorry, yes that's correct. The coasties were in the marsh of Green Island. I never knew what the deal was over there but heard they were raising hogs to hunt and they were seen in the marsh all the time but you were not allowed to take them. GI sound is not a regular route for me heading south anymore so I haven't seen them. But If I did and the urge got me, I would want to know what the law was reguarding it before popping one... and the DNR was no help.
King's grant on the beach side should be to the low water mark yet you are allowed to beach as long as you are below the high water mark...which tells me it must not be KG. This situation persists up and down the coast (including SC)in areas not designated as State or Federal preserves. It proved problematic for the flyboys and a bud of mine in beafort.If I am in the right I don't want anyone pulling a gun on me no matter where I'm hunting.
Not trying to be sneaky.Just as the calls to the DNR made the rounds I'm sure this post will too.
cw


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 21, 2007)

I see what you're saying now.Personally I don't want to shoot a hog bad enough to take a chance of going to court or being shot at.My philosophy is if you aren't sure don't do it.I guess some people like those coasties are so greedy they are willing to take the chance.


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Jan 21, 2007)

I agree with PLP, I would not want to risk it. It's not worth going to jail over. Plus the guy that owns the island busts his butt to make that island what it is. I feel like a **** for taking one of his pigs.


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Jan 28, 2007)

I finally got some video uploaded. It shows the blue's that I was talking about and shows me taking one of the little black ones. 

http://www.myspace.com/thomaslflaherty


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Jan 28, 2007)

Uhhhh Tom, weren't you supposed to call me for the hunt bubba? Remember? Scott still owes me and Rob a hunt out there. Oh well....


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah I wasnt the one who payed for it so I really didnt want to be the one to invite people. We talked about though, he still wants you and Rob to come out.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Jan 28, 2007)

That's cool man. I wonder if he knows I don't work there anymore.... I'll call him up and squeeze in a bow or handgun hunt with Scott. I'll see how his mood is when I call him, maybe I can drag you along Tom. Hopefully you left a good impression with him, which I'm sure you did. I'll let you know after I call him. I love that island, it's an expensive toy I'm sure I'll never have!!!


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thats what I told his nephew that was hanging out there. They have no idea how lucky they are. Not in a million years would I have something that nice. If you call him make sure he got my message about his cooler. I cleaned it out good for him and put it in front of his garage. I hope I left a good impression. Scott is an awesome dude. He is totally not what I was expecting.


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Jan 28, 2007)

If you want and he lets you id love to even go back out there and video tape your hunt. Theres a couple of stands that are side by side


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Jan 28, 2007)

You have a video camera? I'd LOVE that!!!!! By the way, how far did the pigs run after yall stuck them with the arrows? Any tracking required? Was that Kyle's first hog (or should I say 3)? Jason killed one before that? I know Tim has slayed them before. I met him through ol' "Uncle" Ron M. I'm excited at the thought about filming a hunt and really want to see any footage yall already have.


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Jan 29, 2007)

We are putting together a movie of the footage we got. Its gonna be pretty cool. The guy who is doing it just had a baby so it might be another week or so. That was Kyles first pigs, I think Jason's too. They didnt run far after I shot mine (40-50 meters) The other guys had some tracking to do. Scott will send his golden retreiver out there and find them for you. That dog is awesome and hes not afraid of anything. He was rolling around with one of the boars that Jason shot.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 29, 2007)

I could've used that dog 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Jan 29, 2007)

Im telling you he looks like a nice house dog but as soon as they cut him loose he chased down this boar out in the marsh and let him have it. I would love a dog like that.


----------



## Robk (Jan 29, 2007)

sweet video.


R


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks. Ill post the full edited video from all the guys when its complete.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Jan 29, 2007)

I got to see most of the footage today w/ Hawkeye82 and let me tell you........it's AWESOME!!!! It was one of those things that will be great to watch a week from now or 30yrs from now!!! It was a great job of capturing a memory while it happened. That has definitely motivated me to buy a video camera and start rolling footage!!!


----------



## georgian76 (Jan 30, 2007)

was this a pay hunt? how about more info on how to get in touch with this guy if so. those are some nice pigs, i would love to go give it a try with my bow.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Jan 30, 2007)

Well I know him personally and can contact him if you'd like, but the hunts ain't cheap. I think they go for about $1200, but success is virtually guaranteed since they population is VERY high. Let me know if you have a serious inquiry and I will contact him.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Jan 30, 2007)

He may have a lower price for a day hunt. The $1200 might be all inclusive (food, lodging, transportation, cleaning game, etc) for out-of-towners. I'd have to check into it.


----------



## fly-n-arrow (Jan 31, 2007)

G&G78, its jay, i'll tell you that was an amazing experience. you had said you would see them pigs out there as you worked on the vehicles, and as soon as we got there we had a 140lb or so pig hangin around us eating scraps.


----------

